# Europe Bound



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I am at the airport about to head for the south of France. 
Just wanted to let everyone know why I would not be around. 

If anyone needs anything you can call Dawna. I will be back around the 29th. I might have internet access and I may not. 

So everyone behave! Hahaha. Don't behave too much or Dawna will get bored. ound:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am sooo jealous...have amarvelous time!!

lane: Have a safe Trip!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

We love the south of France.....where exactly? Monaco? Have a wonderful time.....wish I were going!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes
Monaco, St. Tropez, Canne, and Antibes. Im ready for a break! 

And thanks!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ooh...love it!! I know you will have an incredible time.....we'll MISS you!:biggrin1: Be safe & take lots of photos so we can enjoy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Have a great trip!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

oooo... -jealous-


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Me, too!! ound:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Have lots of fun.arty: :wave: lane: :dance: Love these smiley's


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Have a great trip - what a lucky girl you are!!! Where are the pups staying?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Melissa, you have a safe and fun trip  France, how wonderful!!! Au revior


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a great trip Melissa......lane: :thumb:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh la chanceuse!! Good for you! Take lots of pictures!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Have a great time, Melissa. I just got back from a week long mission trip to Gulfport, MS. Now I'm ready for a vacation, too! Izzy was spayed today....she's still a little groggy and yelps or whines with pain when she moves. I feel so sorry for her! Anyway, have fun and take pictures for us!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a good time! We are all jealous but will go look at some of the new cute puppy pictures to keep us busy!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, I'm pretty sure I'll not be writing that line anytime soon, "I'm at the airport headed for the south of France"  

Have a wonderful trip.

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan, I can be pretty sure I will NEVER EVER say that in my lifetime 
Hope your trip is wonderful Melissa.
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhhhh...Ahhh...

That sounds heavenly! Have fun, Melissa! eace: 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW Melissa, i know this is late but have a great time. You deserve a break. Did you take your pups with you?? I know of people who have traveled overseas with their pets, so i was just wondering. Have fun & remember to show us lots of pictures!!


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Vive la France! Even I (who live so close to it) am jealous *lol* I LOVE France! Have so much fun and enjoy your trip!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok I am in Nice. Yes I have an internet addiction. 

Tomorrow we are getting on a boat and I'm not sure of the internet situation. 

I slept about 8 hours on the first flight to London and then an hour on the flight to Nice. So Im feeling pretty good. Its about midnight here now. We got in at 7:30, had some dinner and I am about to crash. 

I will take photos tomorrow and try to upload them. I most likely will be posting to my blog if nothing else. 

 Thanks for the wishes! Too bad I can't send you all postcards!


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

yeah, that would have been cool! *lol*


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Have a wonderful holiday !


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I like the pics on your website, Katja!
Banzei is adorable!

I want to go to France AND Sweden!
Dawna


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Dawna, that would be cool! Thanks fot the compliment!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

This is what I woke up to this morning. We eat out on the deck and this is the view.


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Are you on a boat trip with a strict schedule or free travelling ?
You are always welcome in Belgium if you want to.

Christine
Honey Poney's Havanese


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

How peaceful and relaxing....so happy for you to be able to enjoy yourself in such a beautiful location. I guess it wouldn't be to hard to, though, would it?? LOL


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Boy how awful for you! You MUST be ready to come home after roughing it like that! :laugh:


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

That looks really like vacation! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What an amazing view..... boy, I need a good vacation! Melissa, stop by belgium and get us some chocolates too!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Melissa - I think we all want to live your life!!!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Beautiful scenery AND food photos...now that's almost cruel  . Honestly, it all looks wonderful. I hope you're having a fantastic time - and please share more pics as you can!

Heck, I couldn't even make it to Hawaii from CA...the south of France is sounding VERY far away and very wonderful.

Wanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Melissa do you need someone to carry your camera bags??hoto: hoto: I even have a cute little hav you can use as a model!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What beautiful surroundings to photograph!Everything looked so clear...the breakfast looks so clear,you could reach out to get one!Have a great time Melissa...:biggrin1: 
hoto: Please!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I tried to post more pics three times and it keeps kicking me out. Internet in the water..not so good...

Ill try again later...Julie notice the missing dates...HAHA Just kidding, I promise! 

We went to the aquarium in monte carlo and it was SO awesome! I love fish and I was so impressed!Did some shopping and ate some pizza. Going to bed as it is really LATE here!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

The croissants look fantastique !!
Enjoy !


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Melissa,

OMG! How beautiful! It looks like someone is having a super vacation! I'm jealous.......have fun!

Libby & Kohana :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mmmmmmm...... those croissants look amazing! My oldest, Alex, was in France for a soccer tournament late May and said the croissants are AMAZING!!! 

GREAT view there, Melissa! Thanks for sharing and making us all green with envy.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so Jealous Melissa. We've been to France twice. Once in 2000 and we spent the whole 9 days right in paris. it was great- by the end we felt we had seen enough to be able to just chill in the cafe's and parks and feel french. The 2nd time we went was for our honeymoon and we did paris, provence and nice. 

The food in provence was terrific. But all over the croissants and the butter (the butter doesn't taste like our butter) and the jams were to die for. 

enjoy the rest of your trip. how long are you traveling? 

Bon Nuit.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

It's Melissa's Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum:

:juggle:Happy Birthday to you :juggle:
arty:Happy Birthday to you arty:
:clap2:Happy Birthday Dear Melissa.....:clap2:
::whoo:Happy Birthday to you :whoo:

:cheer2:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Melissa !!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HAHAHAHA Thanks yall!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MELISSA


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Melissa!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OUR QUEEN MELISSA!*


----------

